# Ravenlord up on BL



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/horus-heresy/Ravenlord.html

Think the cover is somewhat ruined by having Corax holding onto a combi-melta.

Also just noticed they've gone back to a limited amount of copies. Only 4000 available, as opposed to being available for a week like the recent ones have all been, including _Soulforge_ if I'm not mistaken, which is an odd decision.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Another novella, yay (read: yawn). Kinda cool that it's signed and individually numbered by Thorpe.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I like the cover. Corax is willing to pick up a standard gun and get to work along with his sons, most Primarchs would be toting some kind of advanced, ornate, one-of-a-kind weapon. Corax has the same gun as his men. Fitting for him as a Primarch who is closer to humanity than most.


LotN


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

He isn't on some PR mission though. He's there to kill traitors/daemons/etc. 

No one would or should care about his humility in that situation.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Meh, just wait a year or two and it will be out in a more decent price range. Especially since its only part 2 of an LE trillogy.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> He isn't on some PR mission though. He's there to kill traitors/daemons/etc.
> 
> No one would or should care about his humility in that situation.


Never said he was. But the blurb says they are invading a prison colony, so maybe there are lots of tight spaces where a Primarch getting into melee would make it difficult for anybody to fire a gun at the enemy. So Corax stays at range with the rest of his men, and sticks with a simple meltagun for expediency.


LotN


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

I Wouldve bought this... if i knew it was coming out next week, i normally got release info from The Black Library facebook page, though it had been quiet of late, thought going through a quiet patch or something... but turns out they closed the page down... oh well


----------

